# My First Semi_Pro fight, UWC 16



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Grantinerfe (Jun 8, 2011)

well it's a shame you were not allowed to G&P I reckon you would have won that one


----------



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey, I'm the guy in the white shorts btw mate.

but yeah he could have one if he ground an pounded


----------



## Grantinerfe (Jun 8, 2011)

ha! what a twat I got confused. Anyway it was a good fight you've got potential mate keep it coming


----------



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

haha thats alright! was my fault really should have said who i am in the first place 

Thanks a lot mate really appreciate it.


----------



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

Any comments/positive criticism welcome guys


----------



## MuayThai_Matt (Jul 21, 2011)

nice Right low kicks and sweet knee to the mid section mate - well done


----------



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

Cheers buddy  , You fight yourself?


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

I got no sound at work but was that a DQ win for him grabbing the shorts? What a load of cock. Dude, have it in your head that you had the win on points anyway. I had 9/10 to you in the 1st and 8/10 after the point deduction in the 2nd and he was tired by 0:30 in round 2.

Ps... you remind me of me with the low leading left hand like that. I've come unstuck with it though, I'm sure you get told about it by your coaches, I know I do... daily.

roundofapplause.jpg


----------



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey mate, noo it was a DQ win for me from him grabbing the shorts. Not exactly how id like to win you know but it happens. haha yeahh i could tell he was, i was taking some deep breaths in the second as well trust me 

Yeahh it's become a bad habit of mine as well, I'm constantly getting slapped round the head during pad drills, warning that theres always a chance of that big overhand right catching the chin!! Much rather find out from a pad than a 4 oz glove though haha!!


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

SureGrip said:


> Yeahh it's become a bad habit of mine as well, I'm constantly getting slapped round the head during pad drills, warning that theres always a chance of that big overhand right catching the chin!! Much rather find out from a pad than a 4 oz glove though haha!!


Yer I got caught, guy had some secret go go gadget arms, temple shot, didn't lose from it directly and did recover guard but my head never properly cleared, it was lights off lights on... I ended up getting passed and tapped while I was still spinning. I don't plan to allow it again.

Well done on your win btw, even if you was cheated out of a propper victory. Tough one for the ref though, you had the win on points but it only takes one lucky shot for anyone to take anyone out at any point in this sport... wouldnt be well if he gets that shot and takes a win when the ref wanted to DQ him for shorts before hand in order to give you the victory you deserved. Still, wins a win.


----------



## Awkward_Onion (Jan 18, 2012)

I just watched the video and thought that the guy got DQ for a second low blow, not holding shorts? Might be wrong though


----------



## Awkward_Onion (Jan 18, 2012)

congrats on the win anyhow though.


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice fight mate keep up the good work!


----------



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

Nahh mate it was holding the shorts, he announces it at the end.

Cheers mate!


----------



## MuayThai_Matt (Jul 21, 2011)

SureGrip said:


> Cheers buddy  , You fight yourself?


At the moment im happy at interclubs just building up my ring + fight experience and working out to keep myself fight ready hopefully ill have some amateur boxing fights in 12 months or so will see how i go...


----------

